# Wood Firmwares v1.19



## Another World (Dec 6, 2010)

*Wood Firmwares v1.19*
Update



Zerconian Runes, women, and the dead, all travel the dark hallways of the subconscious as true mysteries. Wood Firmware should have died at v1.18, after all, the curse of the R4 Clan was upon us. My magic is fading, even as I write this, my life drained by provisional spell prayers. The YWG will live to release a new version, the pillars shall shine, gems will retain their luster, and children will continue to pirate ROMs.

Only my etching will remain to tell my tale, proudly displayed as a sardonic grave marker, Wood Firmwares for sale within.



			
				Important Information said:
			
		

> Since v1.17, there is a Wood R4i Gold firmware released by the R4iDSN team. This firmware is produced in close cooperation between me and the R4iDSN team, it gets the same support from me as do my other firmwares.
> 
> *Caution*: The Wood R4i Gold firmware is only for the R4i Gold made by R4iDS.cn. Other R4i Gold cards, due to different hardware, can not use the Wood R4i Gold firmware (including the R4i Gold v2, etc)
> 
> ...






Wood R4 v1.19 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.19 Download 



Wood R4i Gold v1.19 Download 



Wood R.P.G. v1.19 Download



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2010)

Impressive update speed, even if it didn't seem like it was that long since the last update


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 6, 2010)

And the AKAIO merged update is nowhere to be found. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mostly just game fixes here, but these are always appreciated.


----------



## basher11 (Dec 6, 2010)

woah. didn't expect this out so quick.

ywg ftw!


----------



## mameks (Dec 6, 2010)

Wait...wat?


----------



## signz (Dec 6, 2010)

This will make many Golden Sun fans happy.


----------



## NDStemp (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought 1.18 was the last update and it was going to be merged with AKAIO. o;

Anyways, still a nice update.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 6, 2010)

Hahah best description ever. XD


----------



## Yuan (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks again. YGW even defeated the 1.18 curse!


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update ywg and thanks Another World for the release.


----------



## Gariscus (Dec 6, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> I thought 1.18 was the last update and it was going to be merged with AKAIO. o;
> 
> Anyways, still a nice update.


It was a joke.


----------



## Urza (Dec 6, 2010)

First piece of news you've posted since pdroms went down.

Interesting


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 6, 2010)

If anyone wants to use it as a secondary OS on their R4's, I've uploaded a .nds of version 1.19 here. Props to the YWG on this release!


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 6, 2010)

WOOD IS *ALIIIIIIVEEEEE!!!!!!*

Frankenstein copy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The update was fast


----------



## rosebunny (Dec 6, 2010)

A bit late but hey
The curse has been broken, the R4 shall live for ever


----------



## pilladoll (Dec 6, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> I thought 1.18 was the last update and it was going to be merged with AKAIO. o;



Think the same..... Well, I'm very impressed. That's what I call "fast update".

Thank you, Yellow Wood Goblin. Have a nice week!


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 6, 2010)

rosebunny said:
			
		

> A bit late but hey
> The curse has been broken, the R4 shall live for ever


what the heck do you mean by late?


----------



## tomrev (Dec 6, 2010)

At last, Wood defeated the 1.18 curse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, YWG.


----------



## mechadylan (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, the description goblin stories are back!


----------



## rosebunny (Dec 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> what the heck do you mean by late?


I meant the comment, I've been thinking of it for a good long time now (around Wood R4 1.14)


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 6, 2010)

rosebunny said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still dont understand what you are trying to say

but dont post it like "late" or what not
cause your gonna get rage'd on


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Dec 6, 2010)

Crooked cucumbers, there will be no more goblin pictures now!


----------



## Rfire (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks again YWG.


----------



## JonthanD (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow even when my M3 Simply was new it never got updates this fast or this good!!! 

I wish I knew some sort of code to make a giant Thank You!!! sign. 

But though the letters are small know this kind goblin they flow from my heart, Thank You!


----------



## jerbz (Dec 6, 2010)

another awesome story and another awesome update.
i love my r4
props to YWG for another firmware update and Another World for puttin time in to make it more than just a firmware update thread!


----------



## .Chris (Dec 6, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to use it as a secondary OS on their R4's, I've uploaded a .nds of version 1.19 here. Props to the YWG on this release!


thanks!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 6, 2010)

lol i like the last bit of the first para... letter writting, classic! reminds me of LoTR when the ring bearer was writing the book
a great update for jap games esp. Its like its more than just a hobby for YWG (and AW)


----------



## Pablo007 (Dec 6, 2010)

Can I use Wood Firmware on my M3iZero ?
Id like to play Golden Sun DD (Europe) ?
Or is there a possibilty to get the fixes for golden sun (perhaps a special file ?) on my ysmenu firmware ?


----------



## Etalon (Dec 6, 2010)

Pablo007 said:
			
		

> Can I use Wood Firmware on my M3iZero ?



Wood does not support Clones, Fakes and M3.

YSMenu:
http://gbatemp.net/t267243-retrogamefan-updates-releases

M3 = Epic Fail.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 6, 2010)

What the, why did my post submit as blank? Anyway...



			
				Pablo007 said:
			
		

> Can I use Wood Firmware on my M3iZero ?
> Id like to play Golden Sun DD (Europe) ?
> Or is there a possibilty to get the fixes for golden sun (perhaps a special file ?) on my ysmenu firmware ?



In its current state, I don't think you can run Wood firmware on M3i Zero, you'd need to port it.
Seriously though ditch the M3i Zero, replace it with an R4DS original since they're cheap enough. If you're on a DSi, get an Acekard 2i instead, or maybe an R4i Gold but I'm not sure about them.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 6, 2010)

Merry Christmas Yellow Wood Goblin


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the firmware YWG and thanks AnotherWorld for your hard work


----------



## Etalon (Dec 6, 2010)

Preflashed R4iDSN is already sold out at Lightake!

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.R4i_Revo...Si_DSi_XL-34365


----------



## greygoosecat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for the update!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Coconut (Dec 6, 2010)

Wauw .... So quick ^^

Thank you! =D


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 6, 2010)

praise ywg


----------



## Kit_ (Dec 6, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Preflashed R4iDSN is already sold out at Lightake!
> 
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.R4i_Revo...Si_DSi_XL-34365




I bought 2 last night. lol. sorry........


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks YWG, though I don't play with my DS anymore. Nice to know there's still support for it.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 6, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Thanks again. YGW even defeated the 1.18 curse!


Curses don't harm the YWG, they only serve to make him stronger. That explains the extra-quick update.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 6, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t268394-wood-r4-v1-19-f...p;#entry3310962

Wood R4i Gold 1.19 is out.


----------



## Creqaw (Dec 6, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Pablo007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exception to this is the M3 Simply.


----------



## Orel (Dec 6, 2010)

Just game fixes, but very apprecieated.
Thank you YWG


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Dec 6, 2010)

On a frosty Monmorrow morning, forum file trader, SixtySixHundred meanders home. Bedraggled and weary from from sub-zero temperatures and the after effects of the Dwarven Stout, he squints at his Laptop monitor under the shelter of an Amanita muscaria.
Through bloodshot eyes, he reads of news from the Yellow Goblin of the Wood. It was good news.

Dunno why I wrote that bollocks. Always liked AW's posts when a new Wood update is released, I suppose. Anyway, Nice 1 YWG.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 6, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> I thought 1.18 was the last update and it was going to be merged with AKAIO. o;
> 
> Anyways, still a nice update.


That was only a prank! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I think... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Yes, nice update with a ton of games!


----------



## ninovalenti (Dec 6, 2010)

damn i hate me that i bought an m3 -.- pls ywg try to make wood for m3


----------



## rock7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the firmware YWG!
R4 forever!!!


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 6, 2010)

THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKKKSSSSSS!!
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD 1.19 !!!!!!
THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS!!!!!!!!!
THE FOR THHE FAST UPDATE!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you very much. Very excited.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome, YWG!
Don't really need this update though.
Though, maybe I'm gonna play Micheal Jackson The Se... I mean Experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Golden Sun...
(BTW I never knew about that ''Wood is Dead'' 'joke'.)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 6, 2010)

Did YWG make that logo? It could be a good wallpaper in higher res.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 6, 2010)

sorrycostello said:
			
		

> Did YWG make that logo? It could be a good wallpaper in higher res.


i second that
i want that as my wallpaper


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 6, 2010)

Many thanks YWG and another world


----------



## downbhoy67 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update, much appreciated....


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't expect this time to alert my friends


----------



## harryheavenly02 (Dec 7, 2010)

I got R4 III Upgrade Revolution For DS and I kinda stuck at 'Loading...' screen. Does that mean I can totally throw my R4 away if I wanna get Wood R4 for my NDS? If so, which version of R4 I should get so that I can get Wood R4 in? This is soooo confusing.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 7, 2010)

harryheavenly02 said:
			
		

> I got R4 III Upgrade Revolution For DS and I kinda stuck at 'Loading...' screen. Does that mean I can totally throw my R4 away if I wanna get Wood R4 for my NDS? If so, which version of R4 I should get so that I can get Wood R4 in? This is soooo confusing.


your cart is not supported
its trash
but it might get supported if your cart's team contacts ywg and sents hims a sample 
but if your cart's team is dead, than all you can do with your cart is keep it as a paperweight


----------



## TheLostSabre (Dec 8, 2010)

harryheavenly02 said:
			
		

> I got R4 III Upgrade Revolution For DS and I kinda stuck at 'Loading...' screen. Does that mean I can totally throw my R4 away if I wanna get Wood R4 for my NDS? If so, which version of R4 I should get so that I can get Wood R4 in? This is soooo confusing.


Please note that Wood R4 only supports the original 1:1 R4 and M3 Simply (M3Sim is supported because it's almost an exact replica of the original R4).

And ywg has conquered the curse of 1.18! Wood R4 (and other Wood cart) forever!!


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

I just re-looked at the game-fix list...there isn't actually anything there that I want to play atm...so I'll stick with 1.18 for now


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 8, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I just re-looked at the game-fix list...there isn't actually anything there that I want to play atm...so I'll stick with 1.18 for now


update  it for the sake of updating it


can't wait to try this out for the first time when my r4 arrives at the end of the week


----------



## sinan (Dec 11, 2010)

Quick question: I ordered an R4i and bought an 8 GB SDHC card for it. Is it beneficial to format it in oone format or another?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 11, 2010)

FAT32.


----------



## Mraellis (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone elses cheats randomly stopped working between 1.16 and now? I'd not noticed because I don't usually bother with them but I'm replaying DQ V to do some of the after story stuff so i'm doubling xp.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Dec 12, 2010)

Make sure the "Cheat in Game(AR)" under Features is on; in my case, I set global off for cheats for every game so I have to list it on for the cheats to work. And just to be clear, Wood R4 no longer use .cc file for compilation of cheats.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 16, 2010)

Big Thanks for still maintaining a RPG version ;-)


----------



## Brutalraw (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Guys im having a bit of trouble with my R4i SDHC card wondered if anyone could shed some light on it for me .

Ive just ordered 2 x R4i SDHC Upgrade (V1.4.1) for my 2 Cousins for christmas .

Ive downloaded r4idsn Wood r4 Firmware. from this post .

Installed in the root so it looks like this 

r4_Card= (E:\)

E:\_RPG
E:\_DSMENU.DAT
E:\DS_Games   ( Only have 1 game in here for testing purposes which is "Deal or No Deal.NDS" which works on my Original R4 card with R4 Wood Firmware

Problem being i load it into the Dsi then the Card appears on the Menu as "ALEX RIDER STORMBREAKER THQ" not really sure why as it doesnt on my old R4

anyway clicking that icon immediatly gives me the error "An Error has occured Press and Hold the POWER Button to turn the system off , Please Refer to the User Manual .


Troubleshooting :

*so far i have tried formatting the card with the Panaosonic SD Formatter ,
* trying another Micro SD Card
*trying the Updated and Latest firmware stragiht for the r4 Website v1.29B with V1.4.1 Kernel (Exact Same Error)
* Tried 1.19 and 1.18 firmware of R4 Wood , also tried  Standard R4 Firmware aswell as R4I and R4i Gold exact same thing everytime .



I have an Acekard 2 for Dsi that works absolutely fine , but these 2 Cards which are Genuine both seem to be having a problem loading the Dashboard .

any help would be much appreciated , just want to get these ready in time for christmas .

Thanks
Again

David


----------



## Depravo (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you sure that R4i SDHC Upgrade (V1.4.1) is supported? If it shows the 'Alex Rider Stormbreaker' icon then it sounds like some kind of Acekard clone.


----------



## Brutalraw (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response , im pretty sure R4 should Support their own firmware v1.29B direct from the website . even if not officially supported by r4 Wood .

the fact that it sees the card as "Alex Rider" also made me think it could be a Potential /Fake R4 Card as ive not seen the r4 access the Dash like that before which is why i mentioned it in my previous Post .

so looks like ive managed to get a Clone then ? ive ordered many r4 cards before and i have to say it looks Legit , and exactly as it should comparing it to the card/Box on the website .

is there anyway i can confirm ? and anything i can do with these other than put them in the bin ?


----------

